# Pics from ToC stage 2 finish - Santa Cruz



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Here are the pics from today's finish in downtown Santa Cruz.

I was bracing myself for another very wet stage, but fortunately the sun broke out just in time for the finish!

K-Zero


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like he dropped his chain.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

JoelS said:


> Looks like he dropped his chain.


Oh man -- I totally didn't catch that. Good eyes!

K-Zero


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Check out the 105 derailleur*

Look at k-zero's last photo. Pic of a 105 derailleur on that bike!
what gives?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

what kind of crank if that?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

okay, I forgot, astana is using SRAM red.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

twain said:


> Look at k-zero's last photo. Pic of a 105 derailleur on that bike!
> what gives?


I think that's one of the bikes Felt has up in their expo booth.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

JoelS said:


> Looks like he dropped his chain.


If you look at the whole sequence you can see where it starts to come off. So how does he finish with the chain wrapped around the crank..coast?


----------

